
Binance.us opens for US customers today - JohnJamesRambo
http://Binance.us
======
trenning
I'm a US customer of Binance for a while now. Is the difference between their
regular platform and this that you can now add USD to their platform to trade
with?

~~~
mhluongo
Binance proper has turned off access for US users. You should remove your
funds.

~~~
withdavidli
Did they not automatically transfer those accounts to this one? Thought they
had a .us domain for over a year now.

~~~
boring_twenties
Nope, it's a completely separate site, you would have to create a new account
and move funds over.

On the old site, trading and deposits are disabled for US accounts but you can
still withdraw.

~~~
withdavidli
Thanks! Never saw an email about this. Just another reason to have everything
in your own wallet.

------
aakilfernandes
Verification:
[https://twitter.com/binance/status/1174301770907996161](https://twitter.com/binance/status/1174301770907996161)

------
mythrwy
This doesn't even have 10 coins on it! Hopefully they had more pairs soon.

~~~
JohnJamesRambo
It’s got enough to make a nice index of the market though. The seven coins
available equals 235 billion of the 273 billion dollar crypto total market cap
(~86%).

But yes, greatly reduced offerings compared to Binance.com. I assume they will
add coins as they can and they have to avoid any coins that could be
securities.

------
jeffk_teh_haxor
Is this a fiat gateway for USDT? (aka Tether, the "stable coin" which is the
subject of NYAG’s lawsuit: [https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/20978/ny-
attorney-genera...](https://www.theblockcrypto.com/post/20978/ny-attorney-
general-sues-bitfinex-and-tether))

EDIT: Ahahahaha. Nope. You can buy USDT but you can't cash out. Note that
there is a tab for "USDT Markets", and there is no USD entry in that list.
Hotel California-coin.

------
aakilfernandes
Their inclusion of BNB seems incredibly risky from a legal PoV

~~~
Osiris
Can you elaborate? I'm not familiar with the legal issues surrounding that
coin. Is it because it can be classified as a security?

~~~
aakilfernandes
Yea, IANAL but my understanding is if BNB is a security, then by allowing
trading of BNB, Binance.us is an unlicensed security exchange

------
AznHisoka
what was the reason it shutdown for uS customers in the first place?

~~~
jeffk_teh_haxor
Most--if not all--coins are just scammy as hell, and the US has resources to
fight crypto-related crime.

------
EGreg
What states can’t yse it?

------
Urgo
If you're in one of the following states (26% of the US) you can't use
Binance.com or Binance.us sadly:

Alabama

Alaska

Connecticut

Florida

Georgia

Hawaii

Idaho

Louisiana

New York

North Carolina

Texas

Vermont

Washington

~~~
ifelsehow
That's 26% of US states, but potentially much more than 26% of the US
population (have not computed, but Texas, New York, Florida and, to a lesser
extent, Washington all have large populations).

~~~
moojd
5/10 of the most populous states

2\. Texas

4\. Florida

5\. New York

9\. Georgia

10\. North Carolina

A quick check to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_states_and_territories...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_states_and_territories_of_the_United_States_by_population)
gave me ~38% of the US population

